# Tobacco/Vaping ban moves closer to law



## Hooked (4/10/22)

A total ban on public indoor smoking, no more branded boxes: tobacco plan moves closer to law | Business Insider


Much tighter regulations face cigarettes and vapes in South Africa, according to the latest bill tabled by the department of health that's heading to Parliament.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (4/10/22)

Hooked said:


> A total ban on public indoor smoking, no more branded boxes: tobacco plan moves closer to law | Business Insider
> 
> 
> Much tighter regulations face cigarettes and vapes in South Africa, according to the latest bill tabled by the department of health that's heading to Parliament.
> ...



Since when does the govt. have the right to tell me what I may or may not do in my own car and in my own house?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/22)

Hooked said:


> Since when does the govt. have the right to tell me what I may or may not do in my own car and in my own house?!



Will be very hard to police
But I do agree with not smoking at home or in a car in the presence of a child or non-smoker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (4/10/22)

*Will be very hard to police... *
SA hardly have the man power to actually police the high volume of Murder/Rape/Theft... not even talking about the mess they make of statutory crimes like Driving Under the Influence/drug possession/Selling and Supplying Alcohol to Minors...

Would love to see them place a police officer at my house to see when i smoke/vape LoL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (4/10/22)

Silver said:


> Will be very hard to police
> But I do agree with not smoking at home or in a car in the presence of a child or non-smoker


But I do agree with not smoking at home or in a car in the presence of a child or non-smoker...* Totally agree with that*.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/10/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> But I do agree with not smoking at home or in a car in the presence of a child or non-smoker...* Totally agree with that*.



Yeah, the children part I get. I hated when my parents smoked in the car etc, and I ended up a smoker, lol. Buuut, if you're and adult and you don't want me vaping near you, stay out of my house thank you. 

Seriously though, to me these are scare tactics to try and enforce even more taxes or something along those lines. I doubt too much of this will come to fruition in the end.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DougP (4/10/22)

What is not mentioned here is the other part of this legislation.

On the Retail side: 
No online ordering and sales 
No online advertising 
No shipping of products..so no courier of products

No vaping in vape shops 
No display of products 
No assisting of customers 

So in essence vape shops will now only be able to do walk in sales and will have no e-commerce capabilities.

This sadly is gonna really have a massive impact on the industry.

And on top of this the proposed R2.95 tax per ml on all eliquids wether it contains nicotine or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/10/22)

Hooked said:


> Since when does the govt. have the right to tell me what I may or may not do in my own car and in my own house?!


Since they told all to lock themselves in for extended periods and accepted forced mask wearing etc, Actually, it goes back to forcing you to wear seatbelts. This final round was just, well, the final round.

We are now used to being controlled. Let's have a tipple on the promotion of govt control on your person. Here's to them Covidites! 

Won't mention the world economy in ruin. Can't see it, hang in there, it'll be obvious to every single person on this planet soon.


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/10/22)

DougP said:


> What is not mentioned here is the other part of this legislation.
> 
> On the Retail side:
> No online ordering and sales
> ...


This is, well, sick IMHO. But then the world has become very sick, unrecognizable from when I was young.

In China, apparently, they've just instituted a law that no vaping products can be sold in China, only exported.


Just thought I'd cheer you up.


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/22)

DougP said:


> massive impact


That’s an understatement. It will kill the industry!


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/10/22)

COVID lockdown black market springs to mind again

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (5/10/22)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

